# WD40 for cleaning engine bay?



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just been watching and heard from some guys who say this is a great product for cleaning and detailing the engine bay on a car........is this true?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Pug62 said:


> Just been watching and heard from some guys who say this is a great product for cleaning and detailing the engine bay on a car........is this true?


Not an April Fool joke is it mate:lol:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I've also heard engine oil is good too for dressing, wouldn't be trying it on my car though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

WD-40 is a moisture repellant which attracts dust. While it may give a shine upon use, this will quickly deteriorate due to the fact that it attracts dust. I stick to dressings which were designed and made specifically for keeping your engine looking clean. If you do clean it, be sure to post an image. I love a detailed engine bay


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> Not an April Fool joke is it mate:lol:


No not at all. Some of the Engineers here where i work sware by it.:doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

WD 40 is an excellent solvent based cleaner of most things. Unfortunately it wasn't designed for that and so leaves behind a sticky gunk.

Household All Purpose Cleaner is much better for this task.

WD 40 is also excellent at filling and masking paintwork swirls and scratches... but it washes out with the first rain shower..:lol::lol:


----------



## Ruz78 (Nov 22, 2016)

JayMac said:


> I've also heard engine oil is good too for dressing, wouldn't be trying it on my car though lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tryed wngine oil, did not worked, alloys were cowered by oil stains thou

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Pug62 said:


> Just been watching and heard from some guys who say this is a great product for cleaning and detailing the engine bay on a car........is this true?


Oh boy you must try it...Its amazing.

I can also suggest:
- you dress your wiper blades with engine oil to make them glide better over glass. It has to be 5w30!!!
- use petrol for a air freshener. Just spill some inside after your next fuel up. Its a great interior sanitizer. It will kill all living organisms inside your car. 
- use 3000 grit sand paper instead of a clay bar. Also works on leather if you want to remove that pesky factory color. Those colors are skin toxic. Acetone also helps.
- use ONR in your gas tank to help lubricate your engine and fuel lines. It also helps you clean your fuel filter so it wont clog as fast. It really does have 1001 uses.
- Some Russian guy used olive oil as a interior dressing. It looked good but I prefer to use old engine oil. That stuff really darkens the hell out of black interior plastics.

Just some useful ideas for you try out


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

WD40 is a great degreaser and great on metal engine parts and wiring.
Is very sticky on plastics and therefor attracts dust. 
Is very safe to use, much safer than water or strong degreasers, as it won't corrode electrical connections. 
On the other side it's not long lasting, but yes as a cleaner is a great product. 
I wouldn't Polish paint with it, but defiantly clean engine parts with it. 
Another good cleaner is brake cleaner, not very good on plastic but brilliant on caked on grease.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

What do you guys recomend as a waterless Engine Bay cleaner?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

A&J said:


> Oh boy you must try it...Its amazing.
> 
> I can also suggest:
> 
> ...


Actually laughing out loud lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Pug62 said:


> What do you guys recomend as a waterless Engine Bay cleaner?


A tar remover or paint stripper should be awesome :lol:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys i am a :newbie: so not sure on all of this. A little help in the right direction would be fantastic.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

trust me  i'm an engineer :thumb:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

So what do i use?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

All joking aside, all purpose cleaner with a detailing brush then rinse, that should do the trick! As for dressing I used Infinity Wax Rubber Wax for dressing all the plastics and it worked great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Haha that was fun...what do you say you need? A waterless engine cleaner? No problem! Use any rinseless wash dilluted 30ml in a 1l bottle (Optimum no rinse for example). Spray and wipe. For any dirtier greasy spots use some APC or stronger degreaser first followed by the rinseless solution. That will remove all APC traces and neutralize the surface and make it ready for a dressing.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

My mate works in a dealership and they use it by the 5 litres in large pump up spray bottles. 
They call it bull sh*t spray. 

They always give the customers engine case a wipe over with it during a service to make the customer feel like they have done a good job.


----------

